# wcf and charismata



## bigheavyq (Dec 30, 2003)

uzzled:
can someone hold to the westminister confession and be a non cessationist in relation to the gifts of the Holy Spirit?

bigheavyq


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Dec 30, 2003)

No. Chapter one on Scripture clearly states those means of revelation are no longer in use.


----------



## CT292 (Dec 30, 2003)

For a good examination of the non-cessasionist question done by [i:85af7dbb05]former[/i:85af7dbb05] Charismatics who became reformed, see the articles in [u:85af7dbb05]From Charismatic to Reformed[/u:85af7dbb05] (Click on underlined 
words).

See also the debate between [u:85af7dbb05]Doug Jones and Marc Dupont[/u:85af7dbb05]

And see Kenneth Gentry's book, [i:85af7dbb05]The Charismatic Gift of Prophecy: A Reformed Response to Wayne Grudem[/i:85af7dbb05].

Colin


----------



## wsw201 (Dec 30, 2003)

I agree with Puritansailor. The WCF is clear about continuing revelation and the extra-ordinary gifts of the Spirit.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Mar 8, 2004)

Study the scriptures and decide for yourself. After you have done that read some good books I would recommend charismatic chaos by Macarthur and the charismatics and the word of God by Victor Budgeon.


----------

